# Arcen05 DER FILM!



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das Video von der diesjahrigen Koishow im hollaendischen Arcen ist fertig!

Einfach auf das Bild klicken , und ihr bekommt die entsprechende Videoseite mit unterschiedlichen Downloadgeschwindigkeiten angezeigt.

- defekter Link entfernt -

Viel Spass beim betrachten,


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Also so wie ich das sehe, ist das Paßwortgeschützt.

* defekter Link entfernt *

edit:
Aber ich habe jetzt das Paßwort bekommen und in 15min sehen wir mal mehr.

thx


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

kannst Dir aber *jederzeit kostenlos einen Acount *zuschicken lassen.

Der "Passwortschutz" dient dazu die "_Ueberallmaldraufklicker_" abzuhalten. Das Video ist halt fuer Leute gedacht, die es auch *wirklich* interssiert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Ralf, 

ich war auch in Arcen und wäre interessiert das Video zu sehen.
Leider öffnet sich nur das Bild, Passwort etc. sehe ich nicht  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo
ich bin auf den Link unter dem Bild, das geht. Einfach ne e-mail dann kommt das Paßwort. bei mir läuft der Download gerade. Es sind halt über 300 MB aber egal.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

ich kann Dein Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Den anderen hundert Usern ( aus verschiedenen Foren ) ist es auch problemlos gelungen, nach erhalt eine gueltigen Passwortes das Video zu sehen, bzw herrunter zu laden.

Was hast Du denn fuer eine Internetverbindung. Versuch es doch erstmal mit der kleineren Version ( bis 56kb/s ). Kannst danach Dich dann ja an der DVD-Version nochmal versuchen....


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

na ja - Internetverbindung DSL 2000,  sollte eigendlich fkt.

Sag mal, kann es sein das die Firewall dran schuld ist?

Werde nachher mal testen, jetzt erstmal was futtern


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

hab's mal hierher verschoben...

lG
Doogie[/u]


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

is schoo recht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Also ich hab mir das Video mal angeschaut. Super Qualli (Vollbild bei 19" TFT) und super Klang. Erste Sahne.
Woanders bezahlt man bestimmt für solch ein Video.

Vielen Dank :snake:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Markus,

kein Problem  Meine Kontodaten kommen als PM 


Aber es freut mich, wenn es Dir gefallen hat.

@All
Duerft natuerlich gerne Eure Komentare zu dem Video hier hintippern...

Mich wuerds freuen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

Hat fkt.

Klasse gemacht Ralf !

DANKE


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Ralf, 

so hatte ich mir den weiten Weg gespart und doch das wichtigste gesehen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

nur leider ist dann dabei das "Zwischenmenschliche" zu kurz gekommen


----------

